# Fancy Dress Costumes : Free Delivery @ Fancy Dress Outfitters



## JackNotSkellington (Oct 7, 2009)

Free delivery on all fancy dress items over at; FancyDressOutfitters.co.uk

FDO are a new company, you can find out more about them on the press release I posted here;
http://halloweenforum.com/blogs/jacknotskellington/438-fancy-dress-outfitters-press-release.html


----------

